# "vintage" urban decay



## brittylee (Feb 1, 2013)

The first UD palette I bought was back in late 2001/early 2002 from Authors...  A couple of the eyeshadow shades still stand out as favorites I would love to buy again, if still available.  But, I cannot remember the names.  Does anyone know of an archive of product pictures or if UD would help with something like this?   It was a small eyeshadow palette, very similar arrangement to the Naked basics, for some reason I am thinking there was one cream blush.  The outside of the compact was silver.  If I am remembering correctly, one of the shades was "x" and one might have been something to do with "cowgirl", I am not up on my UD shadow names.  Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## PurpleSparkles (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi there!
  	It sounds like it could be an old Urban Decay Face Case.  Were there 4 eyeshadows, 4 lip glosses/lipsticks and 1 blush?  My guess is for the Face CAse in Side Show.  The eyeshadows were: Crash, Grifter, Acid Rain, Midnight Cowgirl.  Lips: Asphyxia Lip Gunk (one of my favs!), S&M Lip Gunk, Chaos Lipstick and Carney XXX Shine (another type of gloss).  The blush was X.  I have all of the old Face Cases and can attempt taking crappy cell phone pics for you if you're interested


----------



## PurpleSparkles (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey if you're still around...  Here is a pic of 2 of the Face Cases it could be.  Top is Side Show, bottom Sell Out.


----------



## EndingStart (Feb 7, 2013)

PurpleSparkles said:


> Hey if you're still around...  Here is a pic of 2 of the Face Cases it could be.  Top is Side Show, bottom Sell Out.


  	Thanks for sharing your pictures! Those are so interesting. I wonder if they'll do updated versions of the same idea anytime soon!


----------



## brittylee (Feb 7, 2013)

PurpleSparkles said:


> Hey if you're still around...  Here is a pic of 2 of the Face Cases it could be.  Top is Side Show, bottom Sell Out.  [ATTACHMENT=547]UD FACE CASES.JPG (818k. JPG file)[/ATTACHMENT]


 Thanks a bunch for the info and pictures, so very kind of you!  The palette was very similar, but no lipsticks.  They were all rectangular pans, like those in the naked palettes.  This is awesome info though, it is bringing back great make up memories!


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. As for the lipsticks, the packaging was classy, a simple metallic one, then came the ( hideous ) purple packaging with a sword and now a different way of seeing makeup. I still have a nail polish ( Gash ), the bottle was also simple with a star in the middle.
  	Those memories.....


----------

